# I don't want to play this game anymore.



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Guinness gave up yesterday afternoon. He'd been fighting with respiratory issues most all of his life, but his most recent fight with pneumonia was just too much for his body to take. My poor little boy. 

I don't really know how to describe my biggest boy. He was a loner, by nature, never much interested in the other rats. After his youth he rarely played dominance games, prefering to hang out in the hammock and sleep, curled up into a tight black ball of fur. But he was never mean to them, nor to people. He loved to shoulder ride. He was my second baby... 
























































Bye, baby, take care on the way home, say hello to your brothers. Maybe up there, where you won't be sick all the time, you can play too.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear . I love the shoulder pics, he seemed to be a very happy rattie. 

RIP Guinness <3


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Really sorry for your loss!

He looked so content and happy ! You done a great job when he was alive! Keep his memory alive ..

(((HUGS)))

Jess x


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, what a handsome boy. I can tell how much he loved the shoulder!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so sorry Forensic. He looks so much like my Bear who also has ongoing resp. problems. They are barely controlled but i know his life will not be a long one. 

Breathe deep sweet Guinness.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww, Im sorry for your loss =(. He looked like such a sweetheart *hugs* At least he's reunited with his family, thats something to be happy about.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. Perry will take good care of Guinness, I know... Guinea was "his" baby, after all.


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Such a beautiful rat...sorry for your loss....


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

oh forensic, i'm so sorry. it seemed like just yesterday that everyone was playing in the food dye. its so sad to see the halos over their dear heads in your sig. you gave them the best lives though. what a sweet boy, he was lucky to have such a great mom like you. 

breathe easy and play hard little man. you're missed down here.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Unfortunately it was almost yesterday. 

Well, okay, it was a year ago june, but close enough...


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Still not nice no matter how long it is...I lost 2 of my boys 2 weeks ago and it is still really raw...I know how hard it is  Atleast on here there are so many people who understand how horrible it is when these amazing little creatures that we adore do have to go... Sure he is happy in that Happy Hunting Ground in the sky


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

i like his blueness - looks like rat fun


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! so sorry for your loss!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Aw I'm sorry <3 I hope you feel better soon, he get to be with your other babies now


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Its no picnic losing your babies- Darlla is gone, Tara is gone and now Ira is getting older and having trouble walking Darlas death was hard and still is I miss her so much, I miss Tara too they were my babies So sorry for you loss-


----------

